# Body Language Find



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

So I found this and thought it might be useful to someone.










































Argos seems perpetually stuck in 'Play Bow' mode, with a sprinkling of 'Baseline' and 'Alert' thrown in, just for fun.:woof:


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Great post! I like this video for a really detailed and slowed down look at two of the above postures


----------

